# Size of Litterbox?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyway, I was in Petco returning an unused litterbox (since i'll be getting my hedgie 03/20) and thought it was going to be too small after seeing some posts. 
They had a bigger size (and i do mean BIG) litter box which looks ridiculously big . lol. 
What size do you need?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I use one of these corner ones for Herisson. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752714

Quillbert has a litter box that came with his Carolina Storm wheel.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html

Here is a link to pictures of how they each look in the same setup:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4831


----------

